# [Drivers with 500+ rated trips] Your lowest & highest overall ratings, trends, and effects?



## UberIgnorance (Jun 20, 2016)

Ohai fellow Uber vets!
I have a few questions for discussion in addition to the cliche "What's your current rating:"

1.) What is your personal record for lowest and highest overall rating since reaching 500 rated trips?

2.) What are some notable trends you've observed in your rating over time?

3.) (if applicable) What changes have you noticed in treatment from pax, perks, and trip requests as your rating has changed?

***

I'll start:
1.) This past June, my rating bottomed out at 4.64. This past Friday, I topped my previous personal best of 4.79.

Current personal best, and still rising:








2.) For the past 5 weeks, my rating has, overall, experienced an unprecedented continuous increase, previously stagnating in the mid 70's or dropping soon after reaching 4.79.

3.) After my most recent return to displaying as 4.8, I started noticing a few pax commenting on my rating to the effect of "You're a 4.8. That's good."

This Monday, I met a lady who mentioned that she goes for drivers who are at least a 4.8.

This morning, when I reached 4.82 for the first time, I got this from Uber:


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

My rating has stay consistently near 4.84. The highest was 4.87 and the lowest was 4.82.

Top partners in SF are considered 4.89 or higher, Yet I received an email about the Assist at 4.84 a week after everyone else. I believe they did not have enough drivers sign up so they are trying to add more. My advice would be to not do it. It will mean longer distances to pickup and more liability.


----------



## Oscarthegrouch (Jun 14, 2016)

Currently 4.79, highest 4.8, lowest 4.78. I only drive late-night weekends. Drunks can be brutal on your rating, especially when high surge occurs.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Uber manipulates ratings. It's the way they keep the drivers on the edge.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

unPat said:


> Uber manipulates ratings. It's the way they keep the drivers on the edge.


I don't care about my rating as long as it stays above 4.60.


----------



## Uber315 (Apr 11, 2016)

unPat said:


> Uber manipulates ratings. It's the way they keep the drivers on the edge.


 100 % Fact


----------

